# kitchen counters and not straight walls



## NASC2000 (Feb 11, 2012)

The previous homeowner did a lot of shoddy improvements to the house. When we removed the wallpaper in the kitchen, we realized that it hid that the wall is so uneven/wavy that there are 1" wide gaps between the wall and the backsplash in some areas. I need to figure out a solution before I replace the countertops. I'm not keen on ripping out all the existing drywall and I can't imagine overlaying with enough drywall without ending up with a lumpy mess and  weird interfaces with cabinets. Any ideas?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 11, 2012)

Depending on what you are replacing it with, Usually there wood have been an extra peice added to that so it looked like it was 1 1/2" thick and it would be scribed to fit the wall.


----------



## NASC2000 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm having a hard time visualizing how that would look.  Would some areas the backplash look like it is 1" thick and other areas up to 2" thick?   I haven't decided what to replace the counters with yet. We currently have 53 square feet of laminate counter combined between the kitchen and the addition plus a large butcher block island (a lot of counter space for a very small house). I am tempted to use laminate in the addition and maybe granite or engineered stone in the kitchen. Both rooms have the same problem with wavy walls.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 12, 2012)

scribing and belt sanding is the way to make it fit to perfection but, he only has a 3/4" thick backsplash.
Fix the wall or install some 1/4 round molding is the only thing that I can think of.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 12, 2012)

Just install a new base countertop,  and TILE the whole backsplash. easy to install,and it makes the waves go away.
It's not a problem with the sheetrock, just install a wterproof membrane like redguard or others that are available.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 12, 2012)

Inspectors plan will work only if the new counter can be fit closely to the shape of the wall. What kind of counter are you think of?


----------



## BridgeMan (Feb 12, 2012)

If it were mine, I'd first install whatever counter top the Boss likes that has a built-in (4" tall) back splash (for ease of cleaning), butted up to the high spots on the walls.  Then I'd install the thinnest cementitious tile backer board I could find (1/4" or 3/8"?) on the wall between the top of the back splash and the bottoms of the upper cabinets, using inert shim stock under it in the wall's low spots and using appropriate screws to attach it firmly.  Then install a pretty ceramic tile (I like 4" in kitchens) with some random, eye-catching "highlight" tiles, maybe complementing some of the pattern in the counter top.  With a sealed and contrasting grout in the tile joints, it would look like a million bucks, last forever, and permanently hide the waves in the walls.  And with the right combination of back splash, backer board thickness and tile/adhesive thickness, the finished tile surface could be made just flush with the back splash surface--meaning there's no "lip" to catch dirt and grime. 

Sounds like a lot of work, but I've done several jobs as described, and it's not really that involved.  And the owners were both tickled pink with the results.  Think I could have charged each of them double what I actually did, and neither would have complained.  One woman did grumble that she had to buy a new, shorter coffee-maker, as her old one didn't fit between the new synthetic granite counter top and the upper cabinets.  Tisk, tisk.


----------



## DonaldAnderson (Feb 16, 2012)

Sounds like a good work. Well,my question is which type of board you have used to fill this gap? I am completely sure that the no simple board can work here. In my idea if you use some granite, would be less than 1'' is a better idea. Fix this granite to the wall with some Adhesive material and in between the gap of wall and backlash. This granite sheets will stick to the wall. I am saying less than 1'' because when you use a Adhesive material to stick the granite sheet to the wall, the gap between wall and backlash will become less. And if you need a good look then try a stylish granite sheet. I just install such granite sheet in my kitchen. Instead granite you also can use a wooden sheet.


----------



## aureliconstruction (Feb 16, 2012)

If you have a cabinet above you can easily fill the space with plaster and level it off.


----------

